# 81 too hot for plecos?



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I got my new planted 55g ready for fish and added 6 cherry barbs, 6 danios, and 2 albino bristlenose plecos so far. I realized though that without lights on or a heater running that the tank is sitting at 81F! I didn't think it was that warm in my apt but there it is. Is that going to be too hot for a consistent temp for these guys? Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For the plecos it is long term. Is your house kept that warm? Best temp is no higher than 78 is best for tropicals unless your treating for illness.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

That's the problem I guess, my thermostat says the house it at 77. But the tank is at 81. The AC will come on soon enough, but otherwise it is comfortable in here. Think a fan over the water would help much?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It should help


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

82 is the top range for Plecos. The top range for Danios is 75 and for Cherry Barbs also 75. So 81 is not as had on your Plecos as your Barbs and Danios. 81 is fine for Angels, Altum Angels , Discus and Bettas.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Yikes. Over the last few hours I've been able to get the temp down to 77. Hopefully I'll be able to keep it down. If not, I'll go looking for some angels. Thanks.


----------

